# Can't Run Out Of Cheese!!!!



## wolfman1955 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well I decided my cheese supply was running low. So there is only one way to take care ot that!! But in this case there were two!!













IMG_0260[1].JPG



__ wolfman1955
__ Dec 22, 2014






The Yoder and the Masterbuit put into cold smoking service.













IMG_0255[1].JPG



__ wolfman1955
__ Dec 22, 2014


















IMG_0257[1].JPG



__ wolfman1955
__ Dec 22, 2014






That will probably be enough to get me through the Holidays.

There is some munster, extra sharp cheddar, swiss, monterey jack, and habanero.

I plan on realy going big in January to stock up for all of next year.

Happy Holidays to all!!

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## seenred (Dec 22, 2014)

Yep...you can never have too much smokey cheese...lookin good Wolfman!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2014)

Wolf that looks good , Guest will be very happy with that.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looking good, Wolfman.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looken good Wolf.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bear55 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks outstanding.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice smoke , looks great!


----------



## wolfman1955 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks All!! The cheese is now safely vac packed and in the fridge. Will not even touch this batch till mid January. Luckily I have enough left from last winters cold smokes to get me and my guests through the Holidays.
Happy Holidays!!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------

